# ,,ich denk mich trifft der Schlag....



## Buffo Buffo (15. Juli 2010)

..da post ich  gerade das ... will in die Küche zwecks Mittagessen - und sehe...

     

das Fotoshooting durch die Scheibe hat sich die Dame gefallen lassen, 
als ich raus bin, der Fotoqualität wegen, ist sie dann abgeflogen...

noch immer ganz geplättet
Andrea
..die nun schnelle Küche macht und sich nun eisern ausloggt


----------



## Padis (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: ,,ich denk mich trifft der Schlag....*

Hu-hu Andrea,

warum den so geplättet, noch nie ne Ente gesehen ?


----------



## Digicat (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: ,,ich denk mich trifft der Schlag....*

Servus Andrea

Schöne Doku 

Schade das sie auf und davon ist, als du besser Bilder machen wolltest ... bist wahrscheinlich erzürnt, statt schleichend/robbend  aus dem Haus raus 

So gönne der Dame doch auch einen Schluck ... Ihr ist bestimmt auch heiß  und hat sich deinen Teich wegen der guten Wasserqualität ausgesucht 

Auch wenn sie eine Stunde am Teich gewesen wäre .... dein Wasser hätte sicher nicht von einem "Schwatzer" gelitten ... wie war das noch hier zu lesen von Dir .....


> Dank dir mal für deine Tips, vielleicht bekomme ich das auch hin:
> NÄHRSTOFFREICHER TEICH = ÜPPIGE PFLANZEN
> & TROTZDEM KEINE ALGENPLAGE!


----------



## Casybay (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: ,,ich denk mich trifft der Schlag....*

Hi Andrea,
Dein Teich ist beliebt, ist das nicht ein Kompliment!


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Juli 2010)

*.... auch Entenbesuch hatte*

Durch Andreas Beitrag fiel es mir wieder ein, im vorigen Jahr hatte ich oft Entenbesuch, sehr zu meinem Leidwesen, sie kamen oft sehr frü am Morgen, als hier alles noch schlief, und verwandelten den Teich in einen morastigen Tümpel , wenn ich sie gesehen habe, habe ich gleich meine beiden Hunde rausgeschickt, das Wort "__ Enten" hat gereicht, sie in Furien zu verwandeln . Nach einigen Wochen im Frühjahr hatte ich dann wieder ruhe vor ihnen. Aber einmal war ein ganz besonderes Entenpaar hier, sie ließen sich sogar ganz geduldig fotografieren, ehe ich sie verjagte (das tat mir irgendwie leid, sie waren sooooo hübsch, aber auch riesig!). Aber hätte ich es nicht gemacht, hätten es dann die Hunde gemacht. Aber ich weiß nciht, was das für Enten waren, erheblich größer als Stockenten und auch ganz anders gefärbt. Kennt jemand diese Art?


----------



## Christine (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: ,,ich denk mich trifft der Schlag....*

Hallo Maja,

ich hab Deine Ente jetzt mal an Andreas Ente rangehängt - wir müssen nicht für jede Ente einen neuen Thread haben.


----------



## Digicat (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: .... auch Entenbesuch hatte*

Servus Maja

Wiki schreibt zu Stockentenbastarde



> *Aussehen:*
> 
> Stockenten neigen grundsätzlich zu einer Bastardisierung mit anderen Arten und kreuzen sich auch mit den von ihnen abstammenden Hausenten. Tatsächlich werden aus Wildpopulationen stammende Stockenten immer wieder zur Blutauffrischung der Hausenten hinzugezogen oder dienen zur Züchtung neuer Schläge.[28] Individuen, die in ihrem Erscheinungsbild von dem „normaler“ Stockenten abweichen, sind gelegentlich auch in der Feldflur zu beobachten. Häufiger tauchen solche fehlgefärbte Individuen aber unter den Stadtpopulationen auf. Dies dürfte darauf zurückzuführen sein, dass Gefangenschaftsflüchtlinge, das heißt sowohl entflogene Hausenten als auch Wasserziergeflügel, sich auf Grund ihrer geringeren Fluchtdistanz zum Menschen sowie des im städtischen Umfeld reichhaltigeren Nahrungsangebots, häufiger in städtischen Gebieten niederlassen.
> 
> ...


Quelle

Schöne Bilder


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: ,,ich denk mich trifft der Schlag....*

@ Christine
Alles klar!

@Helmut
Danke Helmut, das ist interessant. Das könnte hier auch durchaus der Fall sein, denn wir haben ja viel Wasser hier rundum und die Anwohner halten nicht selten Hausenten, also weiße __ Enten, die dann auch in den diversen Kanälen frei schwimmen dürfen. Da kann ich es mir gut vorstellen, dass da eine Vermischung stattgefunden hat. Zumal diese Enten hier soooo groß  waren, eher so wie Hausenten, und ängstlich waren sie ob meines Auftretens am anderen Ufer des Teiches auch nicht. Aber sie waren wirklich sehr schön!


----------



## Goosa (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: ,,ich denk mich trifft der Schlag....*

Och die sind aber süß. Ja die gefiederten Freunde werden von Wasser magisch angezogen. Hatten auch mal 2 __ Enten an einem Tag zu Besuch und selber ein Gänssepärchen und für die natürlich einen extra Planschbereich gebaut habe. Natürlich hält ein Teich eine Menge an Gänse- oder Entenpupe nicht aus, kippt um und sieht echt wie ein Tümpel aus. Aber lieber mal ne Ente im Teich als nen __ Reiher der die Fische wegfuttert. Naja da kann man mal der Natur zusehen und ist doch mal was anderes, die hat bestimmt auch nur das Wasser mal zum abkühlen gebraucht und fand den Teich sehr einladend 

Gruß Goosa

(Leider bekomm ich immer Fehler vom Server, wenn ich ein Bild hochladen möchte)


----------



## Eugen (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: ,,ich denk mich trifft der Schlag....*



Goosa schrieb:


> ....Aber lieber mal ne Ente im Teich als nen __ Reiher der die Fische wegfuttert.



Hi,alles Ansichtssache 
Bei mir sind Reiher willkommen,da ich keine Fische habe. :smoki

Das Stockentenpaar,das mir die Blätter meiner __ Arc en ciel abgefressen hat :evil ,stört mich da wesentlich mehr.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: ,,ich denk mich trifft der Schlag....*

Hi Helmut, 


> So gönne der Dame doch auch einen Schluck


sicher doch, aber wenn die nun meine neuen __ Schnecken mampft?



> bist wahrscheinlich erzürnt, statt schleichend/robbend  aus dem Haus raus


 ne, ne, zwar nicht robbend, aber wirklich nicht wie der Teufel aus dem Kasten
ne, so nich, ich bin doch rh


> Ihr ist bestimmt auch heiß


 wir hatten den Vormittag Gewitterregen, Temperaturen noch ganz moderat


> und hat sich deinen Teich wegen der guten Wasserqualität ausgesucht


wegen der vielen Unterwasserpflanzen, sie hat ganz eifrig gegründelt!  Da hab ich locker 20 Min zugesehen...von drinnen, ich wollt ja nicht stören..., die Dame ist quer durch die Seerosen und hat den Teich gründlich inspiziert...


> Auch wenn sie eine Stunde am Teich gewesen wäre .... dein Wasser hätte sicher nicht von einem "Schwatzer" gelitten ..


das bestimmt nicht, aber meine Schnecks! menno, die hab ich doch noch gar nicht so lange!


> . wie war das noch hier zu lesen von Dir .....
> Dank dir mal für deine Tips, vielleicht bekomme ich das auch hin:
> NÄHRSTOFFREICHER TEICH = ÜPPIGE PFLANZEN
> & TROTZDEM KEINE ALGENPLAGE!


   jo jo, mach du dich nur lustig über mich 
meine Tochter hat eben auch schallend gelacht, und gemeint, so ein paar Entchen wären doch süß...


..aber stimmt schon, gedüngt würde da freilich, nur ob die Algen da wegbleiben
Entenbesuch bekomme ich öfter, häuslich niederlassen wollten sie sich bisher noch nicht, da bin ich auch ganz froh, denn ob ich sie im Ernstfall wirklich vertreiben würde - wohl eher nicht 

liebe Grüße
Andrea, 
...die lieber Fischnachwuchs hätte wie eine Entenfamilie im Garten!


----------



## Stefan_375 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: ,,ich denk mich trifft der Schlag....*



Eugen schrieb:


> Hi,alles Ansichtssache
> Bei mir sind __ Reiher willkommen,da ich keine Fische habe. :smoki


Bei mir sind Reiher willkommen, da ich zu viele Fische habe ;-)

Leider sind die Goldfische pfiffig und tauchen rechtzeitig ins tiefe Wasser ab, wenn sich der Reiher einstellt. __ Enten(paare) schauen auch öfter mal vorbei, sind aber schnell wieder weg, wenn Hündchen sie begrüßen will...

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------

